

Why we moved our startup from San Francisco to London - sherm8n
http://techcitynews.com/2014/05/07/why-we-moved-our-startup-from-san-francisco-to-london

======
CmonDev
Well done! Salaries in London are generally lagging behind SF, so any
additional (future) competition for work force is very welcome!

~~~
sherm8n
It seems that people in London are interested in building cool shit more than
money. Many work for peanuts. That's another reason to love the community
here. Talk to any engineer in SF and salary is a major factor in their
decision to work for a startup.

